# 20hp Suzuki or Tohatsu?



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So I am about to throw my name in the hat for a new Skimmer Skiff 14.6 (old IPB hull) and can't make up my mind on motor choice. These are my only two choices as I will be buying new from onlineoutboards.com and these are the two in my budget. Thanks in advance for the replys.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Get the Suzuki I don't own one but your going to get a lot people on here do and I have only heard one negative comment and a lot of good ones.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Get the Suzuki I don't own one but your going to get a lot people on here do and I have only heard one negative comment and a lot of good ones.


Had the Suzuki 15. Now have the Suzuki 20. Good motors and you can't beat the weight.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

jaxflatsfisherman said:


> Had the Suzuki 15. Now have the Suzuki 20. Good motors and you can't beat the weight.


 What boat were you running the 15hp on? I have a 15hp merc 4s not sure it will be enough.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I had the same choice in 2014 to replace the worn out 2 stroke on my 1992 Johnsen 15. Got the Hatsu and haven' t regretted it. Bit more CID and I know and am comfortable with carbs. Age difference perhaps, I grew up with carburetors. If you search the prop section here you will discover that some Zuki 20 owners have concluded that it doesn't have the torque to run a stainless prop - my Hatsu has performed best with a Power tech SRT3 9.5 x 9 vs 9.25 x 10 aluminum props. With a different lighter hul!,your experience may vary.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bobber said:


> I had the same choice in 2014 to replace the worn out 2 stroke on my 1992 Johnsen 15. Got the Hatsu and haven' t regretted it. Bit more CID and I know and am comfortable with carbs. Age difference perhaps, I grew up with carburetors. If you search the prop section here you will discover that some Zuki 20 owners have concluded that it doesn't have the torque to run a stainless prop - my Hatsu has performed best with a Power tech SRT3 9.5 x 9 vs 9.25 x 10 aluminum props. With a different lighter hul!,your experience may vary.


There you go that's what this website is about a positive tohatsu review I have a 2011 Merc carbed also and it has ran flawlessly.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

CPurvis said:


> What boat were you running the 15hp on? I have a 15hp merc 4s not sure it will be enough.


The 15 was on my 12'9" Skate. It's about 250lbs and 45" wide. Not sure that helps. The boat usually hit mid 20's with the 15 and a 9.25" x 10" SS prop. Guessing the Skimmer Skiff would be a couple mph slower with the size difference? A 15 might under-perform getting on plane, or it might not Depending on weight in the boat.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

That EFI is really cool until it breaks. I can clean a carb on the water in no time if needed.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

bobber said:


> I had the same choice in 2014 to replace the worn out 2 stroke on my 1992 Johnsen 15. Got the Hatsu and haven' t regretted it. Bit more CID and I know and am comfortable with carbs. Age difference perhaps, I grew up with carburetors. If you search the prop section here you will discover that some Zuki 20 owners have concluded that it doesn't have the torque to run a stainless prop - my Hatsu has performed best with a Power tech SRT3 9.5 x 9 vs 9.25 x 10 aluminum props. With a different lighter hul!,your experience may vary.


That was kind of my concern with the Suzuki. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

jaxflatsfisherman said:


> The 15 was on my 12'9" Skate. It's about 250lbs and 45" wide. Not sure that helps. The boat usually hit mid 20's with the 15 and a 9.25" x 10" SS prop. Guessing the Skimmer Skiff would be a couple mph slower with the size difference? A 15 might under-perform getting on plane, or it might not Depending on weight in the boat.


Yes that is the info I was was looking for. I'm gonna just go ahead with getting the new 20hp. Are you running a SS prop on your 20hp?


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

CPurvis said:


> Yes that is the info I was was looking for. I'm gonna just go ahead with getting the new 20hp. Are you running a SS prop on your 20hp?


Yes, Solas Saturn. On my boat, the 20 hits the rev limiter right at full throttle with the 9.25" x 10" SS. The 9.25" x 11" SS works good. I had also read about the PT 9.5" not being good choice for the Suzuki.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

jaxflatsfisherman said:


> Yes, Solas Saturn. On my boat, the 20 hits the rev limiter right at full throttle with the 9.25" x 10" SS. The 9.25" x 11" SS works good. I had also read about the PT 9.5" not being good choice for the Suzuki.


 I think it comes with a 9.25 x10 now aluminium 3 blade now.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The two things that bothered me About the tohatsu was the tilt options or the lack there of and the two openings on either side of the mid section. Every time any vegetation would get on the lower unit it would spray water up into those openings
A design flaw in my opinion. 

Other than that, great engine.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a 4 stroke Zuk and couldn't have been happier to see it go. Carb clogged stupid easy, even when run out after every use, lower unit paint was pealing and corroding, oil always dripped from the drain (never enough to matter between changes), and was starting to have heating issues in spite of a rebuilt water pump.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> Had a 4 stroke Zuk and couldn't have been happier to see it go. Carb clogged stupid easy, even when run out after every use, lower unit paint was pealing and corroding, oil always dripped from the drain (never enough to matter between changes), and was starting to have heating issues in spite of a rebuilt water pump.


Carb clogged? What year motor was it?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

CPurvis said:


> Carb clogged? What year motor was it?


97


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> 97


I am pretty sure he's asking about new motors


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am pretty sure he's asking about new motors


Yeah alot can change about a motor in 20 years.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

CPurvis said:


> Yeah alot can change about a motor in 20 years.


I've seen enough of them come in to my buddy's shop that I'll continue to steer clear.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I had the Suzuki DF30A and absolutely loved it. Pull start was effortless even though I only used to it make sure it worked. Electric start, battery-less start, power trim and tilt. Sipped fuel and ran like a champ. I would definitely recommend the Suzuki. I also got the "Gimme 6" six year warranty at no extra charge.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

With that said, you'll have difficulty re propping with a SS prop. A lot of guys have done it and they all get prop chatter at idle speeds. I kept the stock prop and it worked great.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Tankhead said:


> With that said, you'll have difficulty re propping with a SS prop. A lot of guys have done it and they all get prop chatter at idle speeds. I kept the stock prop and it worked great.


Thanks for the review I wasn't planning on going stainless


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Both good engines ! Pick the one that will save you weight and/ or $$$..


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

N


CPurvis said:


> So I am about to throw my name in the hat for a new Skimmer Skiff 14.6 (old IPB hull) and can't make up my mind on motor choice. These are my only two choices as I will be buying new from onlineoutboards.com and these are the two in my budget. Thanks in advance for the replys.


o comparison get the Suzuki. Tohatsu carbs are notorious for clogging. No one ever has trouble with Suzuki fuel injection. Im on my 6th Suzuki over 25 years with ten thousand troubkle free hours. My one year old tohatsu 3.5 hp is broken more then its running.


----------

